

Amazon and Google Start a Price War Over the Future of the Internet? - nirkalimi
http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/03/what-happens-when-amazon-and-google-go-to-war.html?utm_content=buffere1fb0&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
amits89
Cloud is the future, as they are being part of smartphone, tablet and many
more services. Company like Amazon, Google and Microsoft have reduced the
price of their cloud services just to remain in competition. Microsoft is
aggressive in cloud business thanks to the new CEO.

